# Yakima valley delivery



## _Mick_ (16/10/13)

Has anyone recently ordered from Yakima valley hops in the US? I put in an order mid September and still no package, just wondering if this delay is the norm. 
Cheers
Mick


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/10/13)

some discussion here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/73485-yakima-valley-hops-shipping-times/


----------



## bradsbrew (16/10/13)

America has been shutdown for a few weeks :blink:

Seriously though, have you sent them an email enquiry?

Cheers


----------



## _Mick_ (16/10/13)

Ah, the government shutdown... Forgot about that one. Using the tracking number they gave me it says it's at the airport sorting facility.


----------



## piraterum (9/11/13)

I live in metro Sydney and I received the delivery in 9 days.

Two of the six bags had lost their vacuum seal but there wasn't a note from customs and I couldn't see a hole in the bags.


----------

